# Recipe : Cilantro Chili Chicken Skewers



## jackbaur24 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Recipe : Cilantro Chili Chicken Skewers*



Ingredients of Cilantro Chili Chicken Skewers

2 pounds boneless/skinless chicken thighs or breast meat
1/4 cup extra virgin olive oil
6 cloves garlic, minced
3/4 bunch fresh cilantro (save remaining for garnish)
1 teaspoon salt & pepper
Sweet chili sauce for basting

Directions of Cilantro Chili Chicken Skewers :

Cooking Process:

Soak skewers in water for 20 minutes to prevent burning.
Cut chicken into 1" cubes and place into bowl. Add olive oil, garlic and cilantro in a food processor and pulverize. Pour the marinade into the bowl with the chicken, add teaspoon of salt and pepper and marinate overnite if possible.
Preheat the grill to medium heat and coat with oil. Remove chicken from the refrigerator and put 5-6 pieces of chicken on each skewer. Cook for 4-5 minutes on each side. Brush chili sauce on chicken just before done cooking to create a nice glaze.

*For Ingredients and direction Go to >>> http://bestfood05.blogspot.com/2013/10/recipe-cilantro-chili-chicken-skewers.html*


----------

